# اكثر من 100 خارطة اوتوكاد لدور سكنية عراقية بمختلف الابعاد



## خلوف العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ...

لقد وعدتكم برفع خرائط اوتوكاد لدور سكنية 

عراقية . و وفيت بوعدي لكم بتوفيق من الله ..
يتجاوز عدد هذه الخرائط الــــ 100 خارطه .
اغلب الخرائط هي من رسمي الشخصي ..


اليكم الرابط 

http://www.multiupload.com/9D5MX11KCG


( حجم الملف 50 ميكا )


او
الملفات مقسمة على خمس روابط ميديافير

http://www.mediafire.com/?b71t7sss5m31lch

http://www.mediafire.com/?2ud29dbs531lwa7

http://www.mediafire.com/?hbufca8uszzoau5

http://www.mediafire.com/?69udos6ij8pnefx

http://www.mediafire.com/?v1f1xakv0xo7o3b


لكم مني اجمل تحية .....


----------



## صالح التميمي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود للجمع أكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا .........


----------



## اياد اليوسف (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخ خلوف ارجوا منك رفع الملفات على رابط مباشر لصعوبة تحميلها من الروابط السابقة فارجوا منك رفعها على فوشيرد لسهولة التحميل ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## quest (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اعجز عن الشكر يا مبدع


----------



## خلوف العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اياد اليوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ خلوف ارجوا منك رفع الملفات على رابط مباشر لصعوبة تحميلها من الروابط السابقة فارجوا منك رفعها على فوشيرد لسهولة التحميل ولك مني جزيل الشكر


 

السلام عليكم ......

ساحاول رفعها الليلة على سيرفرات اخرى ... ولكن لاتعتبر هذا وعدا مني ...لان الانترنيت عندي ضعيف جدااااااااا

لك مني اجمل تحية ....


----------



## هدايت الوندي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله اعمالك القيمة ووفقك لما هو الخير ليزداد ميزان حسناتك يا اخي الكريم ..


----------



## احمد_سلوم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## اكرم تويج (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك ولكن اخي لم استطع ان افتح الملف


----------



## سهيل البابلي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الله لا يحرما من مشاركاتك الرائعه


----------



## خلوف العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اكرم تويج قال:


> بارك الله بك ولكن اخي لم استطع ان افتح الملف


 

السلام عليكم .....

اخي الفاضل
ان الملف مضغوط ..... فلا يمكنك فتحه مالم يتواجد برانامج فك الضغط الونرار في حاسبتك ....

ولك مني اجمل تحية ........


----------



## راسم النعيمي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الروابط لا تعمل 
مع تحياتي


----------



## koko2lolo (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم اخ خلوف ارجوا منك رفع الملفات على رابط مباشر لصعوبة تحميلها من الروابط السابقة فارجوا منك رفعها على فوشيرد لسهولة التحميل ولك مني جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## dyar_87 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع شكرا


----------



## empyrium (18 سبتمبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## saalaam (18 سبتمبر 2010)

أهلا بصاحب المشاركات والمواضيع المتميزة 

تشكرات يا يا ابن الفرات


----------



## خلوف العراقي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

saalaam قال:


> أهلا بصاحب المشاركات والمواضيع المتميزة
> 
> تشكرات يا يا ابن الفرات


 


السلام عليكم ...........

اخي سلام انا بخدمتك ...........


----------



## خلوف العراقي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

koko2lolo قال:


> *السلام عليكم اخ خلوف ارجوا منك رفع الملفات على رابط مباشر لصعوبة تحميلها من الروابط السابقة فارجوا منك رفعها على فوشيرد لسهولة التحميل ولك مني جزيل الشكر*​


 


السلام عليكم .........

ساعيد رفعها هذه اليلة باذن الله تعالى ...

لك مني اجمل تحية ...........


----------



## خلوف العراقي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

راسم النعيمي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الروابط لا تعمل
> مع تحياتي


 

السلام عليكم 

اخي راسم النعيمي ساعيد رفع الملفات على روابط جديدة هذه الليلة باذن الله تعالى ......


----------



## tygo_m2 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد والله مواضيعك روعة

اذا ممكن رفعها على الميديافاير اذا ممكن لانه الوحيد الي يدعم استكمال التحميل وانت تعرف النت عندنا بالعراق اشلون قوي

وارجوا منك رفع جميع الملفات القادمة اذا عندك على الميديا فاير واعادة الي على غير روابط حتى نكدر نحمل

ولو اثقل عليك بس طمعانين بفيض كرمك

شكراااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## عيسى الششمري (18 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم ياخلوف وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

tygo_m2 قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد والله مواضيعك روعة
> 
> اذا ممكن رفعها على الميديافاير اذا ممكن لانه الوحيد الي يدعم استكمال التحميل وانت تعرف النت عندنا بالعراق اشلون قوي
> 
> ...


 


السلام عليكم .........


تدلل اخي علي 


طلباتك اوامر .....................


----------



## خلوف العراقي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

عيسى الششمري قال:


> تسلم ياخلوف وبارك الله فيك


 

السلام عليكم ..........

بخدمتكم انا يا اخ عيسى .......

وشكرا لمروركم على الموضوع .........


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بـــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

لمين بوطيبة قال:


> بـــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


 

السلام عليكم 

اخ لمين بوطيبة شكراااااااااااا لمرورك الكريم ..............


----------



## محمود الناصري (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اخ محمد خلوف ممكن نتعرف عليك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

محمود الناصري قال:


> اخ محمد خلوف ممكن نتعرف عليك


 

السلام عليكم .........

ممكن جدا ااااااااااااااااا ........... واتشرف بحضرتك .........

راح ادزلك اميلي على الخاص ..................


----------



## عبدالكريم الحداد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ...

بفضل الله تعالى ... والحمدلله الذي مكنني 

من تحقيق وعدي لكم ....

لقد تم رفع الخرائط على موقع ميديا فاير الداعم 

للاستكمال .... ولكني قد جزءت الملف الى 

خمس اجزاء حتى اتمكن من رفعه ....

حجم كل ملف هو 10 ميكا ...............

ملاحظة :

يجب تحميل الاجزاء جميعها و وضعها في فولدر 

ومن ثم فتحها ..........


اليكم الروابط 

http://www.mediafire.com/?b71t7sss5m31lch

http://www.mediafire.com/?2ud29dbs531lwa7

http://www.mediafire.com/?hbufca8uszzoau5

http://www.mediafire.com/?69udos6ij8pnefx

http://www.mediafire.com/?v1f1xakv0xo7o3b


لكم مني اجمل تحية ..... ودمتم برعاية الله وحفظه ....


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 سبتمبر 2010)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> 
> بفضل الله تعالى ... والحمدلله الذي مكنني
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 1948 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخي
والى الامام


----------



## theblackangel87 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك يا بطل


----------



## سهيل البابلي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

رائع * مبدع * راقي


----------



## tygo_m2 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا وتسلم يالطيب

والله مجهود كبير ممنونين منك هواية


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

سهيل البابلي قال:


> رائع * مبدع * راقي


 

من كان مبدعاااااااااااااااااااااااا 

فانه يرى الناس بعين الابداع ...................... انت المبدع يا ابن بابل ...............


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

tygo_m2 قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااا وتسلم يالطيب
> 
> والله مجهود كبير ممنونين منك هواية


 

بخدمتكم دائمااااااااااااااااااا وابداااااااااااااااااااااااا

وتدلل ابو حسين ............ يا ابن البصره الفيحاء ..........


----------



## 8mar (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جامع الأحبة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه الخرائط


----------



## الكيمياوي80 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولكن لم استطع فتح الملف


----------



## almasoody (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز لكن لم اتمكن من الاستفاده


----------



## راسم النعيمي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وعدت وكفيت ووفيت الف الف شكر


----------



## koko2lolo (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*مجهود للجمع أكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا .........*​


----------



## العبد لله (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود للجمع أكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا .........


----------



## خلوف العراقي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

almasoody قال:


> شكرا اخي العزيز لكن لم اتمكن من الاستفاده


 

السلام عليكم .......

هل استطيع معرفة السبب حتى استطيع ان اساعدك ؟


----------



## saadson (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووور ع المجهود الرائع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

saadson قال:


> مشكووور ع المجهود الرائع
> وجزاك الله خيرا


 

تدلل اخي الفاضل وتحت امرك .......

شكرا لمرورك الكريم ............


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر اخي العزيز جاري التحميل


----------



## المهندس صباح (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك نرجو منك المزيد


----------



## اكرم تويج (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا الله يحفضك


----------



## krypton (15 أكتوبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك ورحم والديك مهندسنا العراقي


----------



## mmadanim (15 أكتوبر 2010)

Thank you


----------



## المهندسه البغداديه (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخويه


----------



## خلوف العراقي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بالخدمه انا ياشباب


----------



## hamzeaziz (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ساهر الحلي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور عزيزي


----------



## خلوف العراقي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

تحت امركم يا بش مهندسين


----------



## عائشة البكري (3 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم :
جزاك الله عنا الف خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

عائشة البكري قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> جزاك الله عنا الف خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


 



شكرااااااااا لمروركم الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## eng_amw (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا تحياتي


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم.


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ العزيز خلوف العراقي على الخرائط المفيدة وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## مهم (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم.


 


رافد عليوي حسن قال:


> شكرا جزيلا للاخ العزيز خلوف العراقي على الخرائط المفيدة وفقك الله لكل خير


 


مهم قال:


> جزاك الله خير ا


 

شكرا لمروركم على الموضوع


----------



## okab73 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*مجهود مشكور عليه وأكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا *
​


----------



## ليث التميمي (20 ديسمبر 2010)

تعيش يا بطل


----------



## abu_nazar (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sabahs (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا" جزيلا" اخي العزيز مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح والموفقية.


----------



## خلوف العراقي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

okab73 قال:


> *مجهود مشكور عليه وأكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا *​


 


ليث التميمي قال:


> تعيش يا بطل


 


abu_nazar قال:


> مشكور اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


 


sabahs قال:


> شكرا" جزيلا" اخي العزيز مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح والموفقية.


 


..........................................................................................................................


شكرا جزيلا لمروركم على الموضوع


----------



## shrek (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## shrek (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اسمح لنا بالنشر لتعم الفائده أخي ونسأل الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ........*



shrek قال:


> اسمح لنا بالنشر لتعم الفائده أخي ونسأل الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتك


 

يحق للجميع نشر اي مو ضوع من مواضيعي .... وجزاكم الله كل خير ..

اخوكم محمد صبار خلوف


----------



## jassim78 (26 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يابطل


----------



## m_sweedy (27 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​*​


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك أخي خلوف و بارك بعراقنا الغالي


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (30 أبريل 2011)

أهل العراق أهل المجد والأمجاد ... بارك الله فيك .


----------



## lamraoui mahmoud (3 مايو 2011)

موضوع في القمة نصرك الله و نصر الامة العربية


----------



## العراقي90 (9 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخ خلوف


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (9 مايو 2011)

الف شكر وبارك الله بيك


----------



## نهاركم طيب (2 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على ه>ا المجهود الرائع


----------



## اياد الحمداني (3 يونيو 2011)

اااااااااااااااالف شكر و تقدير


----------



## علاء يوسف (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## خلوف العراقي (3 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لمروركم على الموضوع


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (16 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي بارك الله بك


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (17 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ع المجهود الاكثر من رائع 
تقبل مني كل الود ...


----------



## محمود مدكور (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## boushy (17 أغسطس 2011)

*مجهود للجمع أكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا .........*​


----------



## Dr. Maki Jafar (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للابداع ..وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رؤى الشمري (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (1 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لمروركم على الموضوع


----------



## رؤى الشمري (5 سبتمبر 2011)

_thank you_


----------



## م فلاح (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## ziyad3a (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .... شكرا على هذا الجهود الرائع وعندي طلب اذا كان بالامكان رفع الملف على موقع 4shared لان الانترنيت ضعيف عدنه بالعراق ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mousad1210 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ziyad3a قال:


> السلام عليكم .... شكرا على هذا الجهود الرائع وعندي طلب اذا كان بالامكان رفع الملف على موقع 4shared لان الانترنيت ضعيف عدنه بالعراق ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير




عذرا اخي .... ان موقع ميديا فاير هو افضل من موقع الفور شير ... لذلك رفعت الملفات المديافاير ...

تحياتي لك


----------



## مهندس عراق (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بــــــــــــــــــاركـ الله فيكـ .... والف الف الف شكر​


----------



## خضر سالم (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي 
جاري التحميل


----------



## AranZagros (23 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله


----------



## حيدر فرحان (21 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حيدر فرحان (21 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engabwhasan (20 مارس 2012)

تسلم يا ابن الجنوب يا ولد الناصريه


----------



## نصار العيساوي (20 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## نصار العيساوي (20 مارس 2012)

لكن لدي طلب منك وارجو ان يكون بسيط..لدي قطعة ارض بمساحة 8*20 متر وأرغب بتصميم خارطة لها و عجزت عن ذلك كوني غير مهندس..فهل لك بمساعدتي؟


----------



## مهندسه--- مدنيه (20 مارس 2012)

*شكرااااااااااااااااا*

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع .....ويارب دائما تبقى بهذا التميز


----------



## eng_maged (20 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## eng mohamed atty (21 مارس 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## emad abd elrady (21 مارس 2012)

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (18 أبريل 2012)

تسلم ياورد ربي يديمك على فعل الخير


----------



## mokh (18 أبريل 2012)

سلمت يداك يا مهندس


----------



## zxzx_0007 (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا ابو جاسم الوردة


----------



## المهندس محمد زياد (18 أبريل 2012)

جزااااااااك الله عنا الف الف خير كنت حييل محتاجها وجت بوقتها اخوك محمد من الموصل


----------



## omar iraqi (18 أبريل 2012)

مشكوور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ameeraljabury (19 أبريل 2012)

_جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هل المواضيع المفيده_


----------



## adel_ani (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## احمد كيوسي (7 أكتوبر 2012)

شكررررررررررررررراً جزيلا


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
وشكراعلى المجهود


----------



## Sara Adel M (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## alkhaleel (15 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخ خلوف العراقي


----------



## الطاش (15 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم اخ خلوف ارجوا منك رفع الملفات على رابط مباشر لصعوبة تحميلها من الروابط السابقة


----------



## saleh1982 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا ياباشا مهندس خلوف العراقي على المجهود الرائع الذي قدمته لنا


----------



## saleh1982 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

يااخ تفتك الملفات عن طريق برنامج winrar


----------

